# Solved: How to erase files on DVD?



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a Lite-On DVD recorder/rewriter and I put files on a DVD-RW disc. Now I want to burn an image made with Sonic MyDVD on that same disc. The program asks me to insert a blank disc in my recorder. I put this disc in that already has files on it because I thought the program would erase it and record the new files on it. But it rejects the disc and asks again for a blank one. 
Since this is a rewriteable disc, how do I erase the files that are on it so Sonic MyDVD will accept it as a blank disc?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You'll need to select "erase disc"... If it has that option.. I think windows XP has that feature.
Burning programs don't auto erase disc's, you need to tell it to do that.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not having much success at this. I open Sonic MyDVD. I don't see an option to erase. I see "Create or Modify a DVD-Video Project", "Transfer Video Direct-to-DVD" and "Edit an Existing OpenDVD Disc". I first chose "Edit an Existing OpenDVD Disc" because it seemed the most likely to let me erase. Then a box "Browse for Folder" pops up with my drives listed so I click on the DVD rewriteable drive then click OK and a box called "MyDVD" pops up that says, "please select your DVD root folder". I click OK and the "Browse for Folder" box comes back. I clicked on the plus sign by my DVD drive and it shows two folders, AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS. If I highlight each of these and click okay I get the same message, "Please select your DVD root folder." Then I can't get rid of Sonic MyDVD unless I hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to close.
So what the heck is my DVD root folder?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I have no idea how to use that program.. So your on your own there.

You can try windows XP.. that is what you have right?

In "my computer" with the disc in, right click the drive, and see if there is the option to erase disc.
If you don't have XP or can't get it to work you may need to look into Nero or Roxio burning programs, as they come with erasing options.

(pic shows an example)


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I have Nero Burning-Rom on my computer but the version I have only does CD's not DVD's. When I go to My Computer and right click the drive there is no provision to erase.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

XP native burning program is for CD-r, CD-RW as shown by the image above.
It does not support DVD-R or DVD-RW burning.

You need a burner program that supports the DVD.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Nero is out. Let's get back to Sonic MyDVD. Actually, nobody has told me what my DVD root folder is. If I know that maybe I can get Sonic MyDVD to erase the disc.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try this free program.



> You can even use ImgBurn to erase / format your rewritable media!


http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=news


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Root folder should be the first folders seen that hold all the other info..

The Nero I had burned DVD's.. I never looked for an erase option.. As I don't have any DVD-RW's.. 

Sorry, didn't know Windows was CD-R only..


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried the free program you referred me to (ImgBurn) and was able to erase and burn with no problems. Thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction. Lately I've found that there are free programs for just about everything and they work as well or better than the commercial ones. I am even considering giving up Winodws for a Linux operating system.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

One more thing. It is only through people like you that I find these free programs. I don't know how to find them on my own. When I have a problem one of you helpful people nearly alwaiys point me to one of these programs. How do you find all these things?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

A good place to start.

http://www.nonags.com/


----------

